#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  ~猜獸~part16(死神Bleach)

## Net.狼

猜動畫
如果覺得黑貓太籠統~
請看左後方的腳~大提示

----------


## KUBI kitsune

死神Bleach裡的夜一ˊˊ

----------


## Net.狼

> 死神Bleach裡的夜一ˊˊ


恭喜答對了~死神Bleach
很喜歡夜一的名字呢=ˇ=

話說~KUBI皇后也來參一咖啊~?
這裡今天看起來還真像3隻獸在互相搶答...(打破僵局?)

----------


## 八歧大蛇-月牙

猜獸(人)似乎很流行~~
所以我也來玩玩吧~~



不知有沒有其他獸友貼過~~

P.S.空白處是我修掉的..沒修的話又太簡單了

----------


## 雷德托爾

> 猜獸(人)似乎很流行~~
> 所以我也來玩玩吧~~
> 
> 不知有沒有其他獸友貼過~~
> 
> P.S.空白處是我修掉的..沒修的話又太簡單了


是.....死神嗎?....畫風很像說~?

----------


## tsuki.白

呀呀...被雷德托爾先猜了

的確是死神沒錯(最新一話

那隻像豹子的是葛力姆喬以前的形態

----------


## 八歧大蛇-月牙

賓果~~

沒錯....是死神裡的葛利姆喬還在中級大虛"亞丘卡斯"的模樣

詳情請見死神漫畫284話(卡通還沒到)

----------


## 凱爾

YA>A<!!!!!我超喜歡葛里姆喬!一出場一付老大模樣還給我喜歡的草莓一護重創XD


沒想到他是隻可愛豹豹>/////A/////<!!!我決定了=W+


我要從藍染那搶走你把你改造成豹獸人+A+

----------


## 殘夜

=  =
死神??= =
感覺怪怪的~
真的是死神嗎??
葛里姆喬=.=\\\
我看的漫畫上面是打古里姆喬ㄟ~
糟糕~哪個''古''忘嚕>.<

----------

